# Amazing



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Is anybody else amazed by the number of countries represented on this website? Everyday I read the digest and I just love reading about people from other countries that have the same interests. It just leads me to believe how wonderful the world really is. Our elected leaders could learn a lot from the people here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Those gathered on this site are sharing their similarities instead of focusing on their differences. Maybe all our leaders should start a KAL and learn how to help each other.


----------



## Wrenmuzz (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh, what a lovely thought! We can still celebrate our differences but doubly celebrate our similarities and worldwide kinship.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Common interests are the basis of friendships. I agree, Dreamweaver, if the governments could focus on those common interests instead of competition, this would be a much better world.

I was watching the old classic sci-fi movie "The Day the Earth Stood Still" last night. It's one of my favorite movies. 

One scene always gets me. It's when Klaatu meets with a government representative to call a meeting of world leaders, and the responses are that if the meeting is in the US, the Russian leader won't attend, if the meeting is held in another country, then somebody else won't come, etc.

It's ironic that the original movie was released in 1951 - 60 years ago, and things haven't changed much since then.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahaha, let's make all politicians - everywhere - learn to knit and crochet... And the exam before nominating for any elections would be a) practical - a blanket, cardigan or... well, something of a choice, but not a simple scarf. May be a sock - if he / she would ware it and b) theoretical... say, converting needle sizes.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'm from Ireland and really love that fact that there are so many americans on the site. I've been to America a few times but really feel I've got to know the people from this site. My conclusion is that no matter where we're from, we're all much the same, apart from our accents.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeap - some of us drink vodka, some - ouzo, some - whisky, some - rakiya, but they are all basically C2H6... 
Same goes for everything else.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have noticed all the different nationalities on this website and love it. We all help each other which is what our pollies should do. All they do is fight and argue instead of getting on with the job in hand.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Then the answer is simple, we teach to knit. Then they can sort out world problems in a knitting circle.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I like that


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have often thought of how wonderful it is that we can get together in this forum without hatred, but with good will. 
Charts in the patterns break down the language barrier.
jinx


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Yeap - some of us drink vodka, some - ouzo, some - whisky, some - rakiya, but they are all basically C2H6...
> Same goes for everything else.


hahaha, I just realized I missed an OH...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I completely agree...
I have met so many AMAZING people from all around the world..Knitters are awesome people.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes you have got that on right,if all the world was like us,universal peace and heaps of projects,ahh what a wonderful place.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

That's it!!! The next president has to know how to knit or we teach him/her and insist the rest of congress etc. (like NATO) learn too. OH, and Basic Training for our armed forces includes a course on knitting with mandatory needles and yarn in their packs!! They would be so busy swapping patterns they would forget to fight LOL I LOVE IT!!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, we are not perfect - just a lot more functional than most governments. However, I was recently told to go live in another country when I expressed an opinion counter to that of the person who told me that. So it's not time to preen, just yet.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Our world gets smaller and my world gets bigger because we're here!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> Common interests are the basis of friendships. I agree, Dreamweaver, if the governments could focus on those common interests instead of competition, this would be a much better world.
> 
> I was watching the old classic sci-fi movie "The Day the Earth Stood Still" last night. It's one of my favorite movies.
> 
> ...


It's my favorite movie too. And, it is a shame nothing has changed in all these years.

Klaatu, barada nikto.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

if our pollies knitted instead of arguing, the countries would'nt be in as much mess as they are.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a mental picture of a congressional KAL. Can you picture someone from one side helping an opposing person with a tricky stitch? It might serve to remind them that they really have more in common as human beings than their differences.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

What a wonderful topic this is. I truly appreciated what everyone has said, so far. 

It's so true, knitters are truly friendly and helpful; and, it doesn't matter where we're from. I also love that this forum has members from all over the world. I love all the accents: the Irish brogue, New York accent, etc. I've the Californian accent... we're all different, yet we meet in this forum and it doesn't matter. 

Yes, let's get everyone knitting, then maybe we would finally have Peace on Earth. 

The original "The Day the Earth Stood Still" is also one of my favorites. It's true nothing has changed much since that movie was made (1951)... If you think about it, nothings changed since the beginning of life as we know it. Too many people don't trust each other. That is not so in this forum. 

I appreciate you ALL. I know I can depend on your help, kindness and humor. This forum is the best of all worlds.


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Got a good email the other day, it said " All politicians and diapers should be changed for the same reason" I think you all know the answer to that one.


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

I love that I have joined a wonderful group of people who all think alike and know how to get along. Different ideas, different opinions, different likes and dislikes - but all friends with a common interest. I think WE should be representing our countries - not the politicians!!!


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

Touché everyone!! Spot on. Our politicians sit at the top of the food chain because, (in N America at least) we put them there and yet, they seem to scrap more than anything and accomplish little. I'm with all of you... we teach our world leaders, thinkers, and shakers to knit while they meet. I think they would have a much more difficult time fighting.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Love this topic. My mother learned to knit as an orphan in Africa. She passed it on to me, although I am nowhere near to her when it comes to expertise. It is tie that binds us--a tie that binds me to KP and to astute knitters of the world.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I love this forum and am so happy I found it. There are so many friendly and helpful people. Yes, everybody is different but we have one thing in common and we help each other.


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I'm from Ireland and really love that fact that there are so many americans on the site. I've been to America a few times but really feel I've got to know the people from this site. My conclusion is that no matter where we're from, we're all much the same, apart from our accents.


I agree. We all all have heart and soul!


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those gathered on this site are sharing their similarities instead of focusing on their differences. Maybe all our leaders should start a KAL and learn how to help each other.


Can you imagine the Presidents, Prime Ministers, and other heads of state having their meeting with knitting needles and yard in hand. It is quite a funny picture if you think about it.


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes. and I love it also.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Our elected leaders could learn a lot from the people here.


Amen to that!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Amen sista!


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Amen. I agree with everyone on this subject. Countries and politicians need to get along and stop this fighting that is going on. But as my grandmother once said if you can not get along in your own family how do you except to get along with everyone else?
Love this site and have learned a lot form each and every country that is representative on here. Thanks to all you wonderful ladies for all your knitting help and etc.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Is anybody else amazed by the number of countries represented on this website? Everyday I read the digest and I just love reading about people from other countries that have the same interests. It just leads me to believe how wonderful the world really is. Our elected leaders could learn a lot from the people here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

This site is wonderful in the diversity of the members. What makes it peaceful (besides the crafting of course) is that we focus on our similarities while enjoying our differences. Also we don't insist on shoving our opinions and ideals down everyone else's throat.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

well, my uncle knitted ... self taught. was in Korean war in winter & issued only 1 set of gloves. when they wore out they grabbed a twig off a tree, whittled it down, frogged the glove & put it back 2gthr (after slowly figuring out how it came apart lol)

then, when i was in high school, he taught me!!


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> well, my uncle knitted ... self taught. was in Korean war in winter & issued only 1 set of gloves. when they wore out they grabbed a twig off a tree, whittled it down, frogged the glove & put it back 2gthr (after slowly figuring out how it came apart lol)
> 
> then, when i was in high school, he taught me!!


What a wonderful story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, let's make all politicians - everywhere - learn to knit and crochet... And the exam before nominating for any elections would be a) practical - a blanket, cardigan or... well, something of a choice, but not a simple scarf. May be a sock - if he / she would ware it and b) theoretical... say, converting needle sizes.


LOL...Your comment created my first smile for the day! Great idea!


----------



## bjmoody (Feb 2, 2011)

Maybe the armed forces can knit their own socks. That would keep them busy. I have also noticed how many animals and family members are represented on the avitars. Could it be that they represent what is really important?


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

I think it's wonderful how we are able to help each other, and cheer each other on, especially to someone half a world away. We must be doing something right. Love it.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree with all. I've made some wonderful friends from this site.


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, this site is amazing on so many levels.


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

I am headed to Haiti on Monday, with yarn and needles in my bag. The moms and older girls at the orphanage LOVED when we knit before. There is something so very powerful about the shared learning, the accomplishment, the laughter, and, especially, the sense of community and hope in the face of devastation. There is no doubt....we can change the world!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

One of the first things I loved about this site are all the difference nationalities represented here. I love the fact that no matter where you live we all have the same thing in common...........the LOVE for knitting and crocheting. 

I feel a sense of pride when someone asks where I got a particular pattern and I can say "I got the link from a friend in the UK, or Australia Or Scotland or the USA, etc, etc"

We should all be proud that we can share our love for our hobbies.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

KP starts my day and makes my day. Every morning brings lessons, smiles, WOWs, and sometimes a couple of tears.

I'm so glad I found all of you! Sarah


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I totally agree with everyone hear. We had the good luck to go to Italy a couple of years ago and while just walking around near St. Marc's in Venice I happened to run into a yarn shop. We immediately ran inside and had the most wonderful time with the shop owner. We bought some beautiful yarn which I still need to use. But it was like we had know the shop owner for years. It is something I will never forget.


----------



## KyKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

A non knitting friend and I were talking last night and decided that if a few women got together for a while we could solve the world's problems. Well, here we are and in few minutes, we have nearly solved all the problems on a knitting forum of all places. Ladies, we don't need to teach them men how to knit, we have let them be in charge for too long, now it's our turn.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Is anybody else amazed by the number of countries represented on this website? Everyday I read the digest and I just love reading about people from other countries that have the same interests. It just leads me to believe how wonderful the world really is. Our elected leaders could learn a lot from the people here.


I feel the same way! It makes us feel closer. I like it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those gathered on this site are sharing their similarities instead of focusing on their differences. Maybe all our leaders should start a KAL and learn how to help each other.


So true. I've learned a lot from my daughter, who has had the chance to visit and sometimes live in different countries. She also seems to always make friends with people who are in the U.S. from different countries. We are far more alike than we are different. I see such love of family on this forum. It's very heartwarming.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, let's make all politicians - everywhere - learn to knit and crochet... And the exam before nominating for any elections would be a) practical - a blanket, cardigan or... well, something of a choice, but not a simple scarf. May be a sock - if he / she would ware it and b) theoretical... say, converting needle sizes.


Great idea!! That would be fun - and probably funny!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I'm from Ireland and really love that fact that there are so many americans on the site. I've been to America a few times but really feel I've got to know the people from this site. My conclusion is that no matter where we're from, we're all much the same, apart from our accents.


So true. And I love the accents, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have often thought of how wonderful it is that we can get together in this forum without hatred, but with good will.
> Charts in the patterns break down the language barrier.
> jinx


Also with interest in each other - and appreciation of the lovely work.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

killashandra said:


> That's it!!! The next president has to know how to knit or we teach him/her and insist the rest of congress etc. (like NATO) learn too. OH, and Basic Training for our armed forces includes a course on knitting with mandatory needles and yarn in their packs!! They would be so busy swapping patterns they would forget to fight LOL I LOVE IT!!


We could settle disputes with knitting contests!


----------



## Cookie7 (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL Love the idea!


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, let's make all politicians - everywhere - learn to knit and crochet... And the exam before nominating for any elections would be a) practical - a blanket, cardigan or... well, something of a choice, but not a simple scarf. May be a sock - if he / she would ware it and b) theoretical... say, converting needle sizes.


That's perfect. Great idea, make them all learn how to knit socks, on dpn at that with a cashmere/silk blend. That way they might learn something about juggling slippery things around in such a way that everything is still producing forward movement and the end result is soft and cherrished.

Puts a whole new spin on putting the shoe (sock :lol: ) on the other foot.

Anyway, just my thoughts.


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those gathered on this site are sharing their similarities instead of focusing on their differences. Maybe all our leaders should start a KAL and learn how to help each other.


Amen to that, Dreamweaver!


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Is anybody else amazed by the number of countries represented on this website? Everyday I read the digest and I just love reading about people from other countries that have the same interests. It just leads me to believe how wonderful the world really is. Our elected leaders could learn a lot from the people here.


Yes that did blow me away ...big world and such a close knit family with lots in common...Ya gotta love them all !!


----------



## bunkydora (Sep 23, 2011)

I think this site is great. Iam from Ohio, I join last year, and I read every day and have learn alot. T.J.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm right along with you.... This whole knitting community is amazing. It must be something with knitters. So warm like the yarn we use, comforting like the garments we knit. A special thank you to all.


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

Isn't that the truth. I love your kitties.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Indeed, we do all share a common bond in our knitting and crochet. It is wonderful that so many have come to this forum and found a home. Not surprising really as we all love to knit or crochet and have open mind to help others and to share with them and express common expressions of praise when we see a finished project. We do have an appreciation of the beauty of our work and share the wonder that we share this great talent.
Sue


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I'm from Ireland and really love that fact that there are so many americans on the site. I've been to America a few times but really feel I've got to know the people from this site. My conclusion is that no matter where we're from, we're all much the same, apart from our accents.


I didn't even notice your accent :->


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree with everyone here .it is wonderful how we can talk to each other,no matter what or who we are or believe in. Tell Washington that they should open a yarn shop next to the whit house more people would go there.


----------



## jennifer1954 (Nov 8, 2011)

World leaders are descending on Thurmont, Maryland, Where is the closest yarn store?


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Think of the yarn bombs they could develop!!


----------



## knittingnell (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for posting this subject. I feel all warm and fuzzy everytime I log onto KP and read your comments from all over the world. You make the world a better place.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

if all we had to worry about was knit bombing, why we could really feed the world, and keep it warm too.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Alto53 said:


> Our world gets smaller and my world gets bigger because we're here!


I think I want to knit this quote into something so I won't forget it!


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

Kissnntell said:


> well, my uncle knitted ... self taught. was in Korean war in winter & issued only 1 set of gloves. when they wore out they grabbed a twig off a tree, whittled it down, frogged the glove & put it back 2gthr (after slowly figuring out how it came apart lol)
> 
> then, when i was in high school, he taught me!!


That's a really cool story.

My mom told me that her grandfather knew how to knit. He was in the First War and most of the men had to learn how to knitt and darn because they would wear out thier socks and gloves (and such) when they were overseas. He would wittle his own knitting needles and reuse string torn out of other items. My grandmother (his daughter) gave me his scissors he carried around in his sack when he was in the War.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I really hate to bust the bubbles about teaching our political bunches to knit-------but-------------you have to use some COMMON SENSE to knit, and I can't think of ONE of our officials that have any!!!!
As for KP and our differences-------we have none. We just want to share and be freinds and "play nice". This forum makes me think this is the way the world was SUPPOSED to be from the beginning.
I start my day with KP and a group of beautiful men and women inside and out. And, KP is the last place I check in before signing off at night. 
You are all blessed and talented, no matter where you are physically. I am amazed at the countries that are represented here, and I have seen very few if any catty remarks or "picky" people here. 
Hugs to you from one end of this earth to the other end!!!!


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I love this group. In addition, I belong to a group of local knitters who meet once a week, except during the summer when most of us are busy with farming stuff. We could solve all of the world's problems if folks would only listen.LOL Nothing is out there that we don't discuss and I hate to miss a session. As a transplanted citizen, I really appreciate all the freedoms we have, while also being able to see some of the weaknesses. Travel really helps to open peoples' eyes and that is one reason I promote it to those who are able to do so. Travel is one of the best educations one can have.

The sun is shining and I am getting ready to take two of my fiber kids to a show. Wishing all olf you a great spring.


----------



## nlock41211 (Oct 24, 2011)

If governments were run by women--------to quote Robin Williams---------"There would be a bit of intense bickering once a month and thats it" I think if we menopausal women were involved it would be hot flashes and fanning and no wars. But the budget would be balanced there would be a surplus of money to buy yarn and when at a meeting or conference we would all knit and talk about world matters. I could get into that.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

I live in a retirement home in FL and our dining room manager is from Limerik - last night we were treated to an hour of wonderful Irish tunes which he sang and accompanied himself on his guitar. My husband and I felt like we were back at a little pub we visited one evening when we were in Ireland. Phyllis


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

I like that! On this list, I meet people who like to do something that I like to do. Similarities bring people together.


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

Very well said


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

I visited Ireland for the lst time this past fall. I fell in love with your country. I guess it may have a little to do with the fact that I had an Irish Mother, two Irish Grandmothers and one Irish Grandfather!! My other grandfather was German, but he was pretty special too. Can't wait to visit again.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I really hate to bust the bubbles about teaching our political bunches to knit-------but-------------*you have to use some COMMON SENSE to knit, and I can't think of ONE of our officials that have any!!!!*
> 
> As for KP and our differences-------we have none.  We just want to share and be freinds and "play nice". *This forum makes me think this is the way the world was SUPPOSED to be from the beginning.*
> 
> ...


Just had to add my two cents. KP is such a wonderful place, not a day goes by that I do not learn something, shed a tear, or laugh until the tear run down my legs.


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Yeap - some of us drink vodka, some - ouzo, some - whisky, some - rakiya, but they are all basically C2H6...
> Same goes for everything else.


I love your comment


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Is anybody else amazed by the number of countries represented on this website? Everyday I read the digest and I just love reading about people from other countries that have the same interests. It just leads me to believe how wonderful the world really is. Our elected leaders could learn a lot from the people here.


I totally agree and am personally excited about it ! We are world wide but our love of handscrafts bring us together in our hearts and minds. In a lot of postings it may not have ANYTHING to do with needlecrafts whatsoever, but our sharing and support of everyday life and how we can lean and depend on each other. Thank you everyone !


----------



## MommyChalami (Feb 23, 2012)

I would love to see our politicians sit down to have a pattern swap together.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those gathered on this site are sharing their similarities instead of focusing on their differences. Maybe all our leaders should start a KAL and learn how to help each other.


Very well put Deamweaver ! But we all enjoy this site ~ and it's wonderful to share with each other and learn from each other as we should


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

IMHO, We should make knitting a requireMENT to be an elected official or ruler. :XD:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> Common interests are the basis of friendships. I agree, Dreamweaver, if the governments could focus on those common interests instead of competition, this would be a much better world.
> 
> I was watching the old classic sci-fi movie "The Day the Earth Stood Still" last night. It's one of my favorite movies.
> 
> ...


Ah, diamondbelle, they've gotten worse, much worse. Sigh...


----------



## SIML (Jan 2, 2012)

Charts in the knitting arena mean to me that there is still lots to learn and a particular area for me to convince myself to attempt...just like governments should attempt to do the things they have never done before - like GET ALONG.


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those gathered on this site are sharing their similarities instead of focusing on their differences. Maybe all our leaders should start a KAL and learn how to help each other.


Well said Dreamweaver.
I, too, am delighted by the variety of ages and countries represented on this site. It is such fun to hear from everyone and even more fun to realized how very much alike we all are.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, even in America, we have lots of different accents! :O) Some are so different that a few times, I've had problems understanding another American! :O)


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

But we do bicker sometimes and it's not pretty! Women are no different from hens. Sorry ladies to be so blunt, but the truth is, I've seen it several times on KP. It's just the human/animal factor. Let me add that on a positive note it always seems to work out and we move on to knitting again!


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

nuclearfinz said:


> Is anybody else amazed by the number of countries represented on this website? Everyday I read the digest and I just love reading about people from other countries that have the same interests. It just leads me to believe how wonderful the world really is. Our elected leaders could learn a lot from the people here.


I 100% agree with you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I really hate to bust the bubbles about teaching our political bunches to knit-------but-------------you have to use some COMMON SENSE to knit, and I can't think of ONE of our officials that have any!!!!
> As for KP and our differences-------we have none. We just want to share and be freinds and "play nice". This forum makes me think this is the way the world was SUPPOSED to be from the beginning.
> I start my day with KP and a group of beautiful men and women inside and out. And, KP is the last place I check in before signing off at night.
> You are all blessed and talented, no matter where you are physically. I am amazed at the countries that are represented here, and I have seen very few if any catty remarks or "picky" people here.
> Hugs to you from one end of this earth to the other end!!!!


That is a lovely post!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

nlock41211 said:



> If governments were run by women--------to quote Robin Williams---------"There would be a bit of intense bickering once a month and thats it" I think if we menopausal women were involved it would be hot flashes and fanning and no wars. But the budget would be balanced there would be a surplus of money to buy yarn and when at a meeting or conference we would all knit and talk about world matters. I could get into that.


Great idea! I'll make tea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

nlock41211 said:


> If governments were run by women--------to quote Robin Williams---------"There would be a bit of intense bickering once a month and thats it" I think if we menopausal women were involved it would be hot flashes and fanning and no wars. But the budget would be balanced there would be a surplus of money to buy yarn and when at a meeting or conference we would all knit and talk about world matters. I could get into that.


Great idea - I'll bring tea!


----------



## SIML (Jan 2, 2012)

Guess I need to know what a KAL is.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

You gals are awesome! And, you make me laugh--great postings!


----------



## KETFay (Dec 9, 2011)

While this interesting idea will not wash in the political arena, I do enjoy the thought as it provides me with not only comedic release, but also some interesting thoughts.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I read all of seven pages of this topic. Very heartwarming..and a great way to start the day. Thanks! Gaynell


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

KnottyMe said:


> Think of the yarn bombs they could develop!!


 :lol:


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a great post. I don't know how many of you participated in the post about dishclothes, but it was wonderful to hear all the differences between countries. KP is a great place to get to know some of the traditions from other countries and even from state to state here in the US. 
I feel if there was less "What is good for Me" in this world and more "What is good for the majority" or even "What is the right thing to do" there might not be so many conflicts. There are far too many BULLIES in this world. Washington is suppose to be speaking for the people of the US, but what they say and do are not what I voted for. They forget they work for us.


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

People always laugh when I say that the people at the United Nations should all learn to knit together. They would be able to solve more of the World's problems. Glad to know I'm not the only one who has had this thought. Knit on, through all crises..... Eliz. Zimmerman... She could still all learn a lot from her.


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

It's wonderful to see so many remarks just like this. 
May God Bless us every one.... When/If there is a disaster, it will be people like us who knit the world back together again....
I too live alone and KP is one of the first things I do most every day with my first 'cuppa'.... Good morning, to all of you, and thank you for always such good company. I never really feel alone.


----------



## darbysister (Sep 3, 2011)

I think we've touch on to something that could save the whole world..


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

For one thing, when KP'rs love something someone else has or has made, they don't take it...they just make one just like it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This reminds me of when I was a little girl and my dad was a 'Ham Radio Operator' and he could talk to people all over the world.. all these years later the internet makes that possible for most all of us... I loved the idea then and I love it now..


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

My family knows how much KP means to me, they are quiet until I have read all my morning posts. It is my time to connect with friends, I only have 3 friends locally since I no longer work and getting to church is difficult this forum is my link to people that share my interests. I am so happy that I found this site, all of the different nationalities blend so well together for a common goal of enjoying our crafts. I've never been to another country (except to cross the border into Mexico a couple of times when I was a teenager), I've been to most all of the states (missed the Northwest and Alaska and Hawaii), I have been blessed by meeting such wonderful people, learning from them in many ways. 
If the different government officials could act sensibly (in every nation) what a wonderful world it would be. Everyone should send their congressmen, senators, state and federal officials a set of needles, patterns and yarn, a link to this site and tell them to learn to knit, it calms, it makes you focus and in the end you get something to be proud of. Last of course is learning how to communicate with others without being overbearing and stubborn and willing to learn from someone else!
I love my KP, it makes my days much brighter, thank you, each and everyone of you for your posts, your comments and most of all your differences, it makes each one of us unique!!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, we all need the same things to grow and live and be happy. Once a woman raised in mainland China came to live in the USA, and when asked the differences she said: "We are the same, everywhere about our needs and wants, but we differ in how important each one is in priority." If we seek the TRUTH, as we do here, find out likes and connections and share, we are successful. If our goal is to WIN, to be right, to make others do what we want, get our own way, then it is power/control that takes priority, is actually WAR, to the expense of everything else. THIS SITE IS BLESSED.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

My hubby and I have met with several people and couples that I have met on line. All, in their own way, have been wonderfully fun and interesting. My mom used to have a fit every time we did that, she suspected they were all ax murderers! :O) There are even two couples that we've ended up meeting with when we've been traveling. I truly believe the vast majority of Earth's residents are good people. However, the others are the ones we see on TV and in the newspapers!!!!!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

They could hold their Summit meeting on a Forum like this one, that way nobody has to travel to somewhere they don't want to be!!!!!!!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Hear hear. Well said.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Good grief, I didn't type what I thought I did! What I meant to say is that we have had the honor of traveling with couples I've met on line. Each was a pleasure to be with and great fun! And, not an ax murderer in sight! <g>


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

Really!!?? My son, Ward, is a full time Ham Radio guy now. He has re-written several of the manuals, etc. Yes, those people are the same pattern as needle people. It's a wonderfully, close KNIT group too. I even know some knitters who are also Ham's!!! That must be the ultimate.


----------



## kcm1223 (Apr 2, 2011)

I absolutely agree with everything people have said! We ALL have so much more in common than we do differences, and it feels wonderful when we connect on these commonalities. It reminds me of that old Pepsi ad, still available on YouTube, "I'd Like to Teach The World to Sing"! :thumbup:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those gathered on this site are sharing their similarities instead of focusing on their differences. Maybe all our leaders should start a KAL and learn how to help each other.


Dreamweaver, you're exactly right...using the knitting/crocheting metaphor, we have a common, single thread that we're continuously knitting/crocheting/weaving/sewing, and sharing together. Politicians could certainly learn from this!


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

Would love to be able to see where everyone is located instead of all of the ones "in hiding"!!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

slevine13 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha, let's make all politicians - everywhere - learn to knit and crochet... And the exam before nominating for any elections would be a) practical - a blanket, cardigan or... well, something of a choice, but not a simple scarf. May be a sock - if he / she would ware it and b) theoretical... say, converting needle sizes.
> ...


And, if they fail to learn their lesson, at least there will be more socks to go around... instead of less oysters and champagne...


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

I saw a girl post from China today, I don't always look, but I am amazed. It's like having friends you've never met all over the world. PRETTY COOL!


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

Surely someone in this group is more computer savvy than I am. Please just send this whole subject to the White House. It would at least give him/them something else to think about for a few minutes. This is great!


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

Forgot to mention, I don't understand why people put "IN HIDING", unless they are truely hiding. Maybe someone "IN HIDING" could enlighten me. : ) This is a knitting/crochet site for goodness sake, let the paranoia go if you aren't really in hiding.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Every morning I read KP the first thing and it is the last thing I read before going to bed at night. So many nice people here and so helpful too. Thanks to who ever started this site. It is the best knitting site on the internet. Now every one have a great day knitting or crocheting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

When I joined I somehow ended up 'in hiding' by mistake and didn't realize it. I do think that might be the case. I changed it and have seen other people from my home town and area.
---------------------

I am from Calgary, Alberta, Canada and it is wonderful to read other posts from my country as well as hundreds of places around the world.

---------------------


How about any of you who are 'in hiding' go to your profile and put in at least your country -- It would be nice also if you would also mention in your post that you have come out of hiding. This thread is so wonderful, Shirley designer1234


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Is anybody else amazed by the number of countries represented on this website? Everyday I read the digest and I just love reading about people from other countries that have the same interests. It just leads me to believe how wonderful the world really is. Our elected leaders could learn a lot from the people here.


yes and hear is the list if I have missed any let me know and I will add it 
Countries in KP

Australia 
Canada 
USA
UK
Denmark
New Zealand
India
Ireland
Mexico
Scotland
Russia
China
Madeira
Africa
France
Poland


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

debra rochner said:


> Forgot to mention, I don't understand why people put "IN HIDING", unless they are truely hiding. Maybe someone "IN HIDING" could enlighten me. : ) This is a knitting/crochet site for goodness sake, let the paranoia go if you aren't really in hiding.


Hi Debra, LOL, are you aware that your avatar blurb says "in hiding"?


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> nuclearfinz said:
> 
> 
> > Is anybody else amazed by the number of countries represented on this website? Everyday I read the digest and I just love reading about people from other countries that have the same interests. It just leads me to believe how wonderful the world really is. Our elected leaders could learn a lot from the people here.
> ...


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've met so many nice people when traveling (by ship) when we who brought our needlework would converge daily over coffee, tea, or whatever. Several cruises even offered needlepoint kits gratis...


----------



## molz (Jan 31, 2012)

AMEN!


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Diamondbelle, I love the movie, "The Day the Earth Stood Still" too. Loved Michael Renne in that. I recently purchased a double DVD that included the old movie and the revised version that came out a few years ago.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mary Ellen Silver said:


> It's wonderful to see so many remarks just like this.
> May God Bless us every one.... When/If there is a disaster, it will be people like us who knit the world back together again....
> I too live alone and KP is one of the first things I do most every day with my first 'cuppa'.... Good morning, to all of you, and thank you for always such good company. I never really feel alone.


This is quite an amazing forum. I'm fairly new to it, and I find that I spend most mornings reading from all of you have written. It is indeed heartwarming. This is a very nice group of people.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

debra rochner said:


> Forgot to mention, I don't understand why people put "IN HIDING", unless they are truely hiding. Maybe someone "IN HIDING" could enlighten me. : ) This is a knitting/crochet site for goodness sake, let the paranoia go if you aren't really in hiding.


ahhhhhhhhhh, you tell us....you say your are in hiding yourself.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> nlock41211 said:
> 
> 
> > If governments were run by women--------to quote Robin Williams---------"There would be a bit of intense bickering once a month and thats it" I think if we menopausal women were involved it would be hot flashes and fanning and no wars. But the budget would be balanced there would be a surplus of money to buy yarn and when at a meeting or conference we would all knit and talk about world matters. I could get into that.
> ...


I'll bring the crab stuffed mushrooms! lol LOVE IT!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

We are all coming together with a common bond; and when given help, RAK comes out. I belonged to a RAK in Genealogy , my first experience with one, It amazed me but also new it was a place I belonged. I trapsed all over in a 100 mile area to trace tombstones, and suc. This group makes me feel the same appreciated and cared for. With someone always willing to help. Yes our leaders could learn from us.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

cheri49 said:


> We are all coming together with a common bond; and when given help, RAK comes out. I belonged to a RAK in Genealogy , my first experience with one, It amazed me but also new it was a place I belonged. I trapsed all over in a 100 mile area to trace tombstones, and suc. This group makes me feel the same appreciated and cared for. With someone always willing to help. Yes our leaders could learn from us.


What is RAK?
Sue


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I've had the same thoughts every day as I enjoy Knitting Paradise. The world would be a much better place if it operated like this site. Thanks everyone to the joy, help and concern you spread every day here.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

For what ever reason all my e-mails have dissapeared and several days I tried to recover without a luck ! I couldn't believe, that all my treasures and files are gone forever ! Now I created a new e-mail and the first thing I put KP in "Favorites" , so I'll never loose again no matter what ! Thank you to everyone to make me happy and excited everyday of my life ! I love you all ! Fialka.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

It is a beautiful thing, this site of ours. Reminds me of the old Coca-Cola add, I'd like to teach the world to sing in perfect harmony........We'd like to teach the world to knit in perfect__________________ fill in the word, ( similarities, commonalities, harmony still works, peaceful-allities,. Love the union of the knitting/crocheting community. WE ARE GOOD PEOPLE!!


----------



## cydbay (Jul 9, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I have noticed all the different nationalities on this website and love it. We all help each other which is what our pollies should do. All they do is fight and argue instead of getting on with the job in hand.


Maybe we should be mebers of United Nations. We can teach them how to get along because of our Similarities and not our differences.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I have noticed all the different nationalities on this website and love it. We all help each other which is what our pollies should do. All they do is fight and argue instead of getting on with the job in hand.


and cream of what cash they can.


----------



## KsMoFl (Feb 20, 2012)

Agreed!!!!! I wish all would post their locations. It is so interesting and I'm always disappointed when someone is "hiding". Lol!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Randon Acts of Kindness!


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

I have seen a posting (to this blog too) from Sofia, Bulgaria.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Is anybody else amazed by the number of countries represented on this website? Everyday I read the digest and I just love reading about people from other countries that have the same interests. It just leads me to believe how wonderful the world really is. Our elected leaders could learn a lot from the people here.


I have noticed it too and have mentioned it to many people how we all get together and help each other when we can. It's "amazing" is right, nuclear. thank you for posting this topic.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Is anybody else amazed by the number of countries represented on this website? Everyday I read the digest and I just love reading about people from other countries that have the same interests. It just leads me to believe how wonderful the world really is. Our elected leaders could learn a lot from the people here.


i'm amazed, also - the common thread seems to be that we all speak English - and of course, knit and crochet - a United Nations unto ourselves . . . .


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

I think the required graduate garment should be something really really difficult with obscure pattern directions so they could learn to ask for help, feel stupid, but finally succeed to create something they are proud of and then be required to gift it to someone who completely dismisses it!

Hee hee (evil laugh) - knitting karma....


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

The people on KP are all so generous with ideas and knowledge. Isn't it lovely? We are caring and helpful toward each other. So happy to belong to this KP group.


Dreamweaver said:


> Those gathered on this site are sharing their similarities instead of focusing on their differences. Maybe all our leaders should start a KAL and learn how to help each other.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Even funnier, think of them joining a swap. What do you think they would swap? and would one try to out do the other and would they even be willing to swap.



Penrith Grandma said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Those gathered on this site are sharing their similarities instead of focusing on their differences. Maybe all our leaders should start a KAL and learn how to help each other.
> ...


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, Debra--thanks for a big smile today when you posted the message about people in hiding. I looked to see where you live and it said, "in hiding". I cracked up! With me, I was "in hiding" for some time. Now, I have "Arizona" which is true but with an unusual name such as Juleen, I try to not put too much info out on the web. Now, knitting people are on the whole great people but there are a few people else where on the web that are a wee bit scary!


----------



## yolie47 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love it...I love it all!! You guys are soooo smart. Thank you for putting a smile on my face on a gloomy day in TX, USA.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

I have to agree with you all, how boring would our days be without each other?? I think of this board as one of my "happy places", and I can go there whenever I want to.

THANK YOU TO ALL


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

I want to post this whole discussion of Facebook! Problem is, I don't know how!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

I love the idea of a "wooly bomb" to warm the world instead of destroy it.  We are all connected by that same thread...the earth, water and air we breathe are dependent on finding a peaceful solution to our differences, and the connection of the people on this forum worldwide helps me feel so much more positive ...I'll stick to reading this instead of the daily news!
Lynn


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

GOP Presidental Candidate Ron Paul's wife, Carol, knits. Ron may knit too but is kinda cagy about bragging about things that others think are not too manly - like meatless mushrooom pizza. RP was saying that she taught the family to knit. Anyway, put Carol in the White House and knitting will get exposure.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those gathered on this site are sharing their similarities instead of focusing on their differences. Maybe all our leaders should start a KAL and learn how to help each other.


Great idea Jynx!!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I love this site and love that we have knitters from around the globe. They should require the "domestic arts" knitting, crochet for all students. I taught many students to knit and we had to use pencils because the safety officer said that the needles could be used as weapons. Then the art teacher and I devised a method to sharpen dowels and have the students keep dowels in class. So many learned both boys and girls. Many were at risk students, that you never would have thought would be interested in knitting, but they were and so proud of their accomplishment.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Irishgirl said:


> Got a good email the other day, it said " All politicians and diapers should be changed for the same reason" I think you all know the answer to that one.


LOL!!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

It is amazing. What a universal art we are involved in.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> If the different government officials could act sensibly (in every nation) what a wonderful world it would be. Everyone should send their congressmen, senators, state and federal officials a set of needles, patterns and yarn, a link to this site and tell them to learn to knit, it calms, it makes you focus and in the end you get something to be proud of. Last of course is learning how to communicate with others without being


If that happened maybe they would learn that if something isn't working, you frog it and start over, rather than just keeping on and hoping it would get better by itself.
:wink:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

mthrift said:


> Yes, we all need the same things to grow and live and be happy. Once a woman raised in mainland China came to live in the USA, and when asked the differences she said: "We are the same, everywhere about our needs and wants, but we differ in how important each one is in priority." If we seek the TRUTH, as we do here, find out likes and connections and share, we are successful. If our goal is to WIN, to be right, to make others do what we want, get our own way, then it is power/control that takes priority, is actually WAR, to the expense of everything else. THIS SITE IS BLESSED.


This is an amazing post! Thank you.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree, the next leader of any country should have to complete a knit or a crochet pattern that would require the help of others. This way they would have to talk. I am so glad for all the countries here on KP. I consider all as friends.


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wonderful way to express what I'm sure most, if not all, on this site feel.


Alto53 said:


> Our world gets smaller and my world gets bigger because we're here!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those gathered on this site are sharing their similarities instead of focusing on their differences. Maybe all our leaders should start a KAL and learn how to help each other.


Right on!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

grammacat said:


> Even funnier, think of them joining a swap. What do you think they would swap? and would one try to out do the other and would they even be willing to swap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. YES, they should do a swap.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

KnottyMe said:


> I have seen a posting (to this blog too) from Sofia, Bulgaria.


I will add her to my list


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

grandma-s said:


> Would love to be able to see where everyone is located instead of all of the ones "in hiding"!!


Yes please, unless you've been given a new identity in a witness protection program, we'd love to know where you are.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Ginnybee1 said:


> grandma-s said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to be able to see where everyone is located instead of all of the ones "in hiding"!!
> ...


ROFL

I LOVE this forum


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Carolky - There was a posting from Afghanistan a couple weeks ago.


----------



## darbysister (Sep 3, 2011)

Our country's school system in some areas seems to be going fast in the wrong direction. I just heard on the news this week that some shools are taking art, gyn, & sports out and cutting days of classes. 

I may be a bit touchy here, but it seems America thinks its ok to spend almost a thousand dollars on one football game attendance not to mention gambling, bars, and other sport outings that one just watches ... meaning no physical paticipation is included. 
This just doesn't seem to me The Way To Go.
Not sure how it is in foreign countries.


----------



## Prayerknitter (Nov 15, 2011)

Reading all the remarks this scripture came to my mind. NIV version....
For You created my inmost being; You knit me together in my mothers womb. Psalms 139:13.....We are knitted together by our creator. Now how awesome is that!!!!


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

i have thought how wonderfull it is also to see how many different countries are represented here on knitting paradise. i just love it and i am awed by it. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Irishgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Got a good email the other day, it said " All politicians and diapers should be changed for the same reason" I think you all know the answer to that one.
> ...


Too true!!!


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I feel that onestitch was reading my mind whe she said

"I totally agree and am personally excited about it ! We are world wide but our love of handscrafts bring us together in our hearts and minds. In a lot of postings it may not have ANYTHING to do with needlecrafts whatsoever, but our sharing and support of everyday life and how we can lean and depend on each other. Thank you everyone !" -- 

no problems understanding anyone's accent either


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

killashandra said:


> debra rochner said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to mention, I don't understand why people put "IN HIDING", unless they are truely hiding. Maybe someone "IN HIDING" could enlighten me. : ) This is a knitting/crochet site for goodness sake, let the paranoia go if you aren't really in hiding.
> ...


Oh - funny posts! Well, I'm in the witness protection program. Just kidding - I'm not in hiding - I'm from Lilburn, just outside Atlanta, Georgia, USA.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

"IN HIDING" is the default apparently; I put Toledo, Ohio and it inserted in hiding


----------



## MarionS (Mar 9, 2012)

My husband is retired Army and he said that sound like a good idea to him.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I wonder if we should teach our political leaders to knit??


----------



## arizona_me (Oct 5, 2011)

Well I certainly will put a vote in from Canada. If we could get every one with a gun. To lay down their arms & take a knitting or crochet break. They may like it well enough to chose that over shooting each other.

I too love this site. For what it has to offer. RELAXATION. I get a warm fuzzy feeling after I read the posts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

grandmadawn said:


> "IN HIDING" is the default apparently; I put Toledo, Ohio and it inserted in hiding


Nice to know your location, grandma dawn!


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

FROM NH still!! Our own little muddy world here.........


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think politicians could learn a lot from us "common folk." It seems once they get elected they fall into the old mold of their predecessors (sp). They remind me of little boys fighting in the schoolyard...I'm 81 years old and I haven't seen our leaders learn a damn thing from the past...same mistakes made over and over again.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I put location in again


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Maybe that's why we should vote out the ones that are in power now and vote newcomers in. Except for the pres. I think
it will take 2 terms for him to make his changes.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> My family knows how much KP means to me, they are quiet until I have read all my morning posts. It is my time to connect with friends, I only have 3 friends locally since I no longer work and getting to church is difficult this forum is my link to people that share my interests. I am so happy that I found this site, all of the different nationalities blend so well together for a common goal of enjoying our crafts. I've never been to another country (except to cross the border into Mexico a couple of times when I was a teenager), I've been to most all of the states (missed the Northwest and Alaska and Hawaii), I have been blessed by meeting such wonderful people, learning from them in many ways.
> If the different government officials could act sensibly (in every nation) what a wonderful world it would be. Everyone should send their congressmen, senators, state and federal officials a set of needles, patterns and yarn, a link to this site and tell them to learn to knit, it calms, it makes you focus and in the end you get something to be proud of. Last of course is learning how to communicate with others without being overbearing and stubborn and willing to learn from someone else!
> I love my KP, it makes my days much brighter, thank you, each and everyone of you for your posts, your comments and most of all your differences, it makes each one of us unique!!


Heck, send them this whole thread. They could learn something from here. Thanks to all us knitters, crocheters, etc., that are able to share, to me that is a priority.

Ramona


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > If the different government officials could act sensibly (in every nation) what a wonderful world it would be. Everyone should send their congressmen, senators, state and federal officials a set of needles, patterns and yarn, a link to this site and tell them to learn to knit, it calms, it makes you focus and in the end you get something to be proud of. Last of course is learning how to communicate with others without being
> ...


I love this !!!! Thank you, it is right out of my brain, but couldn't put it together.

Ramona


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Isuel said:


> I love this site and love that we have knitters from around the globe. They should require the "domestic arts" knitting, crochet for all students. I taught many students to knit and we had to use pencils because the safety officer said that the needles could be used as weapons. Then the art teacher and I devised a method to sharpen dowels and have the students keep dowels in class. So many learned both boys and girls. Many were at risk students, that you never would have thought would be interested in knitting, but they were and so proud of their accomplishment.


biggest thing going now is fellas crocheting ... they have even started clubs. 1 guy started making hats in high school, others got in on it & now they have a thriving business going!! they were very proud 2 tell re: it on national TV

go guys!!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Love this site, too. I am always saying to myself, "Self, don't spend too much time on KP today"; lol but I always do.
Knitting and crochet have brought us together.
Donna K


----------



## Bettylex (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree with all of you and have been thinking for some time that this group should be put in charge of world politics. We could work things out in jig time! 

I am curious why certain countries are not represented at all on KP....middle eastern countries in particular. I wonder why? Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

I sure agree with that statement.
Marie50
From Canada


----------



## Alephbet (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

I sure agree with that statement.
Marie50
From Canada


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

I Ditto to that!!! I love KP forum


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

I just realized just how much I use facebook. I was just looking for the "Like" button to respond to your post.

It is pretty amazing where everyone is fron.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I love this too!!!! Its such a blessing!! If I am feeling out of sorts, I read this and it perks me up. Hey gals and guys, be sure to go to The Relay For Life and the team Tommy' Angels, and donate. Please this is to go towards cancer research. If you cannot donate, keep us in your prayers.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree with everything that has been said..I am so glad I found this site I have met the most amazing people on KP..


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

When I found this site my world opened back up; due to a back injury I have a hard time getting around and have given up attending my art class and the local knitting meet-up. So you all have become my social network, my way to improve my knitting and the adult stimulation I need after talking to the grandkids who live with me about the latest hip-hop idol. I agree that common interests, more focus on improving our failing economies and less about how much they can spend on their next election campaign, and less juggling to be top dog in the world view would vastly improve our leaders. Have them all knit an Ashton; that would make them work together!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I just completed my first swap. It was potholder and reciepe. Boy it made my day when i got a little package and such a pretty gift in it. I sent my partner's her little package out. Its so fun!!!!


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

killashandra said:


> debra rochner said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to mention, I don't understand why people put "IN HIDING", unless they are truely hiding. Maybe someone "IN HIDING" could enlighten me. : ) This is a knitting/crochet site for goodness sake, let the paranoia go if you aren't really in hiding.
> ...


I'm not "in hiding" it's too cutesy cutsey. I'm proud of where I live and enjoy finding out where others live too.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

And let's face it ladies, knitters are knice. 

Great topic.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, let's make all politicians - everywhere - learn to knit and crochet... And the exam before nominating for any elections would be a) practical - a blanket, cardigan or... well, something of a choice, but not a simple scarf. May be a sock - if he / she would ware it and b) theoretical... say, converting needle sizes.


Socks are a great idea, and especially useful in this instance for stuffing in one's mouth.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe we are making the world a little more friendly, joined together by our wonderful needlework interests.

Can't wait each am to open KP, see who and what is going on around the world.

I keep suggesting KP to newbies that join us Sea Needles, and those that check it out are hooked.

Karen


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes! All it takes is one look at this website and you find yourself going back and back. Isn't it great? Thank you, my dear friends.


----------



## luvs2knit (May 20, 2011)

Such a great topic. With everyone being so friendly and nice, one can only hope others (i.e. our leaders) catch on to what we can accomplish by communicating and working together.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with Killashandra. give 'em knitting lessons as a part of their basic training- they will be equipped for anything!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with Killashandra. give 'em knitting lessons as a part of their basic training- they will be equipped for anything!


----------



## dbatrsb (Dec 9, 2011)

Inishowen, My hubby and I have traveled the US and Canada. From our travels, I came to the same conclusion--we're all pretty much the same. We all go to work to make things better for our families and relax on the weekends. Rush hour traffic in Dallas, TX is not any better than in LA, Miami, Indianapolis or Montreal--everyone trying to get home asap. We're in Texas. I'm the lifer and hubby is a transplant. We met so many nice people from everywhere.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have met wonderful people all over the world. One on one we are all the same!

Too bad politicians from all over the world are in charge of things - better if we were!

designer1234


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Amazed and delighted!


----------



## Anniern (Sep 18, 2011)

Love it! This is a very special group.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

I look forward to seeing what's up on KP every day. I try to say hello to at least one new person and I am always interested to see where that person is from. We are lucky to have each other! Knit on


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

This is as close as I'm going to get to travel to all the countries represented by our group. I love reading about what other people are doing and what yarns they're using, etc.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Truly it is amazing that someone had the forsight to start a site that would have a global span. It is wonderful to hear from the different countries and to communicate with such a vast group of people with simular interest. I also like that everything here is ageless and timeless. We all have the same interest in knitting and in helping to share our love of knitting with each other.


----------



## lilhmb (Apr 8, 2011)

I just love this thread. I'm not sure politicians want to change. Hi everybody!


nuclearfinz said:


> Is anybody else amazed by the number of countries represented on this website? Everyday I read the digest and I just love reading about people from other countries that have the same interests. It just leads me to believe how wonderful the world really is. Our elected leaders could learn a lot from the people here.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe the mix of cultures in the United States would do better to focus on our similarities rather than our "diversities" so that we could concentrate on unifying this nation rather than splintering it into "multicultures." We all want the same things for our families, don't we?


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Knitters are by nature nurturers, whether female or male, and what we seek we find, thus this wonderful group of like-minded people. Those that seek power, unfortunately, also find it, and it's no secret that power corrupts. It takes a remarkable human being to wield that power effectively and remain compassionate and pure in intention. We have to believe that that person exists and that we will find and support him or her.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

But I am humbled by how many folks from around the world have learned our language, English. I would like to say thank you for your effort.

I love how so many of us have a shared interest. My great grandma from Germany taught her daughter (whose father was from Ireland) who taught my mom who taught me. So, I knit in a German/Russian Continental style.  But my sweaters look like everyone else's (except for my developing skill level, of course.)


----------



## Dace (Nov 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, let's make all politicians - everywhere - learn to knit and crochet... And the exam before nominating for any elections would be a) practical - a blanket, cardigan or... well, something of a choice, but not a simple scarf. May be a sock - if he / she would ware it and b) theoretical... say, converting needle sizes.


Yes and amen! If they could make themselves a cardigan, somehow I would trust them more!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

This is the best site ever. I get my coffee in the morning, and my lap top like it's my newspaper, and read,on.I love it.


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

darbysister said:


> Our country's school system in some areas seems to be going fast in the wrong direction. I just heard on the news this week that some shools are taking art, gyn, & sports out and cutting days of classes.
> 
> I may be a bit touchy here, but it seems America thinks its ok to spend almost a thousand dollars on one football game attendance not to mention gambling, bars, and other sport outings that one just watches ... meaning no physical paticipation is included.
> This just doesn't seem to me The Way To Go.
> Not sure how it is in foreign countries.


I agree totally with your "touchiness"


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh I totally agree! Maybe they should all learn to knit and crochet while they have their meetings......haahahaha


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

To me, one of the best points of the Waldorf schools is the fact that they do indeed teach ALL of their students to knit.....
Never ever throughout all their lives do they have to feel 'bored,' or have an unproductive day. It teaches patience, among other things. Most of us knitters always have a small project tucked in the purse or backpack, so it's OK if the appointment is an hour late -- in fact, I've been delighted more than once! 
Must get back to the sock I am knitting.....


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

What a wonderful response....I agree.


MacRae said:


> I'm right along with you.... This whole knitting community is amazing. It must be something with knitters. So warm like the yarn we use, comforting like the garments we knit. A special thank you to all.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Having taught in "Da hood" in Arizona, I understand how students have such a need to feel good about themselves. You obviously are a loving and fun teacher!


----------



## 40071 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh yes. I'm all for a Leaders of Nations Knitting Circle. Just think how calm and patient they would become.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

And I am often for them sticking a sock in it too.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Of course we are nice! Our time is spent on this site and our crafts, not much time left for mischief?! lol


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

I was reading the other day that knitting, crocheting, and other repetitive forms of needlework actually change our brain chemistry--decreasing stress hormones and increasing feel-good serotonin and dopamine! A Harvard study by a Dr. Herbert Bendon, Director of the Institute for Mind, Body Medicine at Massachusetts General Hospital and Associate Professor of Medicine at Harvard Medical School says that the "relaxation response" that knitting provides, (and I sure other forms of repetitive needlework like crochet,) lowers your blood pressure, lowers your heart rate, and helps to relieve stress and anxiety. Some hospitals are using these crafts to help chronically-ill patients manage pain! Researchers think that needlecrafts might actually EXTEND our lifespans by helping us manage stress, and in so doing help to prevent heart disease, depression, and chronic pain! Our crafts even strengthen our bodies' immune response by helping us to reduce stress and alleviate the health problems stress causes. So if our love of crafts does this much for our BODIES--imagine what it could do to fix our WORLD!! 
I say start that World Leaders KAL, Dreamweaver! 
Hugs to everyone! 
Shirley
P.S. Here's a link to an article that I found online similar to the information I saw on one of the crafting websites the other day about the health benefits of repetitive crafts: http://www.*********/10179509-knitting-and-crochet-offer-long-term-health-benefits.html


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

CLICKERS I love your Avatar
I agree we could teach the Parliamentarians how to do needlework and knitting etc and they would be so busy doing that that they wouldn't have time to pick on each other.
The Day clinic at Hornsby-Kur-ring=gai hospital have a piece of knitting for people to pick up and do whilst waiting. They make knitted squares for charity.


----------



## rose cafini (Apr 12, 2011)

Back to subject of knitting, has anyone of you ladies knitted Elizabeth Zimmerman's Surprise Jacket? I have knitted up to 5 ridges, from there on she says inc. 9 sts. (k3-M1) across end sections, then says after 22 decreases work 3 rows, Does she mean that we will have to keep on decreasing at same time of increasing. I am really confused. Please help


----------



## rose cafini (Apr 12, 2011)

Back to subject of knitting, has anyone of you ladies knitted Elizabeth Zimmerman's Surprise Jacket? I have knitted up to 5 ridges, from there on she says inc. 9 sts. (k3-M1) across end sections, then says after 22 decreases work 3 rows, Does she mean that we will have to keep on decreasing at same time of increasing. I am really confused. Please help


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

We had a Prime Minister here in Australia and his wife used to take her knitting along with her when she would attend his Political meetings with him ( before he bacame PM). There are some countries in the world where the Polies throw shoes and punches at each other, Imagine what would happen with needles and wool, they would be too entwined with them that they wouldn't be able to reach shoes or throw a punch LOL.


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

One more thing before we get back to knitting. I agree with you sbubbles84 about knitting being therapudic. A neighbor had cancer and her caretaker was showing her how to knit a bear. This was last year when I met her at Michaels buying yarn to make it. She has passed on. I hope she had the chance to learn this wonderful hobby. I don't knit I crochet but they both accomplish the same.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I'm from Ireland and really love that fact that there are so many americans on the site. I've been to America a few times but really feel I've got to know the people from this site. My conclusion is that no matter where we're from, we're all much the same, apart from our accents.


Loved, Loved, Loved my time spent in Northern Ireland (as brief as my visit was). A must see for anyone heading to the Republic of Ireland. One must take in the beauty of Northern Ireland as well! Sights to behold along the coast..... Great hospitality! Would have loved to stay longer. Thank you Ireland!


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

I just loved that article! Isn't it nice to know that something we just love ISN'T bad for us! I crochet, too, but have taught myself to knit a little. Does that mean I get to "double dip" on the health benefits?! 
Shirley


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry about your neighbor, DonnaLynne. I hope, too, that she was able to learn to knit, God bless her. I know I pick up my crocheting and knitting to calm me when I'm going through a rough patch. A few rows of crochet or knitting seems to make my troubles more manageable. From what I read in that article, it might have helped her with pain management and depression, too, as she fought her illness. I hope she was able to knit her bear...bless her heart...
Shirley


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I. Heart Knitting said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from Ireland and really love that fact that there are so many americans on the site. I've been to America a few times but really feel I've got to know the people from this site. My conclusion is that no matter where we're from, we're all much the same, apart from our accents.
> ...


Nice of you to say so! I bet you visited the Giants Causeway? A must see for tourists. The north coast is spectacular.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

hey! Thats wonderful! I do feel accomplished when I finish something, especially when its a gift! I always pray for guidance to work my hands the right way. I do feel relaxed, my breathing is better, over all I'd say its great to craft.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I. Heart Knitting said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


A natural wonder! It left me speechless.... Walked along the edge of the "pillars" first and then approached the stones jutting up and out. Worth the whole trip just to see that!


----------



## harbin (Sep 16, 2011)

I love your statement, it is so true.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

flitri said:


> We had a Prime Minister here in Australia and his wife used to take her knitting along with her when she would attend his Political meetings with him ( before he bacame PM). There are some countries in the world where the Polies throw shoes and punches at each other, Imagine what would happen with needles and wool, they would be too entwined with them that they wouldn't be able to reach shoes or throw a punch LOL.


Perhaps finger knitting for our politicians would be a good start. Their fingers would be all tied up so they wouldn't be able to point them.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Heartseas said:


> CLICKERS I love your Avatar
> I agree we could teach the Parliamentarians how to do needlework and knitting etc and they would be so busy doing that that they wouldn't have time to pick on each other.
> The Day clinic at Hornsby-Kur-ring=gai hospital have a piece of knitting for people to pick up and do whilst waiting. They make knitted squares for charity.


I somehow can't imagine Julia with knitting needles and wool.


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

This idea of leaving a piece of knitting at the clinic is a new one for me --and one I may just have to begin here. I ALWAYS have my knitting with me when I go any place where I may have to wait --even for a few minutes. It helps me to be a more "patient patient" and Heaven only knows how much knitting I have accomplished over my lifetime. It still goes with me when I go to my grand children's games, etc. A few stitches here and there...


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I always try to have a knitting project handy too


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I heard that Julia is knitting a baby set for one of the others who is expecting a baby. Good on her


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

killashandra said:


> That's it!!! The next president has to know how to knit or we teach him/her and insist the rest of congress etc. (like NATO) learn too. OH, and Basic Training for our armed forces includes a course on knitting with mandatory needles and yarn in their packs!! They would be so busy swapping patterns they would forget to fight LOL I LOVE IT!!


This is a plan!


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't log on for four days and you get to 16 pages without me! How dare you. I agree with everything you say. This site is amazing. I've never had so many offers of help and one lovely lady is adapting a shawl pattern for me. My geography has improved cos I keep looking up the places you all come from and I too don't like it when it says 'in hiding' cos I like to put a place to the posting. I'm knitting all the time now (building up my collection of dishcloths), I've learned so many new things and just love all our conversations. Such a shame we can't all get together for tea. I'll bring cucumber sandwiches and scones with jam and clotted cream. Here's to many happy months and years with you all. xxx


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Mary Ellen Silver said:


> This idea of leaving a piece of knitting at the clinic is a new one for me --and one I may just have to begin here. I ALWAYS have my knitting with me when I go any place where I may have to wait --even for a few minutes. It helps me to be a more "patient patient" and Heaven only knows how much knitting I have accomplished over my lifetime. It still goes with me when I go to my grand children's games, etc. A few stitches here and there...


The cancer clinic that I attend always has yarn and needles available. They've asked for 8" squares which they will eventually make into an afghan or lapgan. I always knit a few rows while waiting for my appointment. They may not be all the same tension or the same stitch but it will make for an interesting pattern.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mary Ellen Silver said:
> 
> 
> > This idea of leaving a piece of knitting at the clinic is a new one for me --and one I may just have to begin here. I ALWAYS have my knitting with me when I go any place where I may have to wait --even for a few minutes. It helps me to be a more "patient patient" and Heaven only knows how much knitting I have accomplished over my lifetime. It still goes with me when I go to my grand children's games, etc. A few stitches here and there...
> ...


I would love to see one finished


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

Blessings to you, my dear. I've been 'transported' and this is 'my friends' location. Wouldn't it be GREAT to have a tea party? We can dream ... while we knit... If we get stuck, someone will have an answer to the problem right away, you can bet! Thanks to all of you... Knit on....


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

the sort that amazes me more is the brain of everyone, it looks that knitting/crocheting does'nt have ending; more and new stitches, ways to cables, to join, to CO, BO, etc. and coming from many cultures adds colors, shapes, ways to dress them, Oh my, it is a wonderland!
Thanks to all of you, as you have contributed to my knowledge & abilities; God bless you all!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lynda how have you managed to not log on for FOUR days? I'm in for the tea party, I'll bring smoked trout and cream cheese sandwiches, may have to double up on the scones as that is the only desert, apart from cheesecake, that I am any good at, think the cheesecake may disintegrate before I got there.
Pam


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

It's ALMOST as much fun just dreaming about our 'tea party' as if it could actually happen.... We won't consume too many calories this way either  All of you take care -- and knit on....


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

Love this idea! Of course, I believe everyone should knit or crochet regardless of office! The world would be a better place with everyone busy with hooks or needles and keeping their noses out of everyone else's politics!


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

I am! I love discovering new things!


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> Lynda how have you managed to not log on for FOUR days? I'm in for the tea party, I'll bring smoked trout and cream cheese sandwiches, may have to double up on the scones as that is the only desert, apart from cheesecake, that I am any good at, think the cheesecake may disintegrate before I got there.
> Pam


Cos I'm only online at work at the moment and I was so busy at the end of last week I just didn't have a moment. I usually get to work early so I have time to log on and have a quick look then I spend most of my lunch break going through it all properly. And the more scones the merrier, I say! I'm out for tea on Saturday afternoon so I'll think of you all. Afternoon tea and knitting - what a fab combination. Just knitted my first cat patterned dishcloth and now intend to make the design into placemats. Cheeky I know, but any advice on how many stitches to cast on for a place mat. I'm doing them in two strands of DK cotton. Love you all.
Lynda xxx


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Just measuer your dishcloth, decide how many of them you would need to make a place mat and go from there.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Mary Ellen Silver said:
> ...


So would I. They never seem to have one to show unless it's in the main hospital building. It's kind of a shame not to see the finished product.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I think that maybe they didn't put a location in and "in hiding" is the default.


----------



## levsgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I am so impressed with all of y'all!! What a way to go. It's a very sad day that no one seems to be able to get along and then with that all the payback!! I have NEVER heard one word here on the forum that wasn't upbeat and joyful or teaching and learning. Yes, a better world would knit. We could even teach our enemies (I use that term lightly as I try to have none!!) to knit as well!! What a world, huh?? Love you gals and guys. What a wonderful treat each day!! Michelle


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Bless ahh that was so sweet and uplifting! Thank you


----------



## indiangirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Just logged in half an hour ago and came upon this very interesting topic! I am always way behind in reading Kp and will not go into the reason why because it would take up too much time . What i do want to say is , and pardon me for repeating whateveryone else has already said , i feel so fortunate to have come across all you ladies and gents at KP. 
The world really seems so much smaller because we share the same sentiments and not just our love for knitting and crocheting.It sometimes seems so strange to me because here i am born in Calcutta , grew up here and have travelled outside India only twice and probably may not do so again . But find the whole world contains people who share the same feelings and are able to connect with each other !Have to go now as dinner needs to be cooked and no way i can get out of that .


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

we would be to busy oooohhh and aaaaaahhhh if we got together and sharing patterns we wouldn't have time to argue.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Bless you! I hope dinner turns out wonderful for you! Thanks for being on kp.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I would be over there in a moment Lynda, I have not had cucumber sandwiches that only the English can make well. I am English but live in Australia but we do get scones with jam but alas no clotted cream as that comes from Devon. When I am free to come to visit England I will let you know. I will be staying with my sister and her other half in Coulsdon, surrey. My motherinlaw when she was alive lived in Letchworth and my cousin also lives there so I am sure Watford isn't too far away.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I would be over there in a moment Lynda, I have not had cucumber sandwiches that only the English can make well. I am English but live in Australia but we do get scones with jam but alas no clotted cream as that comes from Devon. When I am free to come to visit England I will let you know. I will be staying with my sister and her other half in Coulsdon, surrey. My motherinlaw when she was alive lived in Letchworth and my cousin also lives there so I am sure Watford isn't too far away.


And you will be more than welcome Mavis!!! What a small world it really is - my mother-in-law lives in Coulsdon and Lethworth is only up the road from Watford. Coulsdon is about an hour/hour and a half on the M25 to Watford. Just give me a bit of warning to get all the ingredients in or, better still, I think, we'll go the The Grove - a very posh 5* hotel nearby - and have their tea, which is perfect, in gorgeous surroundings. Or we could go to the Grims **** Hotel where Gilbert or Sullivan (I always forget which) lived - again beautiful surroundings. This is making me really hungry now cos it's 1.00 pm and I haven't had my lunch yet! Hurry up and buy that plane ticket!
luv Lynda x


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Know Grimsdyke very well, used to have the Christmas Party there from my husband's work. He was even co-opted to take part in one of the G&S nights!!!!!!


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Well make sure you're free, Pam, when Mavis comes over and join us.

Or you could just pop up and we'll go there anyway! I love afternoon tea! We took an aged aunt out for tea last Saturday to a nearby teashop and had cucumber sandwiches as well as everything else.

Quite seriously, I'm happy to organise a real teaparty at a local hotel if anyone wants to join me. £25-35 depending of where we go - let me know if you live near enough to get to my bit of the world and we'll take it from there.

Lynda



pamgillies1 said:


> Know Grimsdyke very well, used to have the Christmas Party there from my husband's work. He was even co-opted to take part in one of the G&S nights!!!!!!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm not tto far away in Hampshire. Let me know where and when and if I am able I will be there.
Pam


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

No idea when Mavis will get over from Oz so come anyway. Let me know when you're free and come up. I love your area. I spent every childhood holiday in Bournemouth. I always say that until I was about 15 I didn't know you could go anywhere else!

You come and have tea with me and then I'll come and sit on Sandbanks beach with you. Deal?

luv Lynda



pamgillies1 said:


> I'm not tto far away in Hampshire. Let me know where and when and if I am able I will be there.
> Pam


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Seems good to me. Will have to check which days we arer available. My daughter is called Lynda.


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

Linda from Watford wouldn't that be fun if we could all get together for a tea scones and what is clotted cream?


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi DonnaLynne (and all KP people)

You're welcome to join me/us for a cream tea anytime you're passing. Pam and I are hoping to meet up in June for a cream tea. Clotted cream is very thick, like a soft butter - I realised I had no idea how it is produced so looked it up on Wikipedia.

'Clotted cream (sometimes called clouted cream or Devonshire cream) is a thick cream made by indirectly heating full-cream cow's milk using steam or a water bath and then leaving it in shallow pans to cool slowly. During this time, the cream content rises to the surface and forms 'clots' or 'clouts'. It forms an essential part of a cream tea.'

Of course a full afternoon tea includes sandwiches and cakes as well as the scones, jam and cream. In my family birthdays are our excuse to go out for afternoon tea. It usually replaces lunch and dinner!!!!!

Lynda



DonnaLynne said:


> Linda from Watford wouldn't that be fun if we could all get together for a tea scones and what is clotted cream?


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Lynda.
Don't forget a good chat is also essential for cream tea too. Pam


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

When you meet me you'll see that chatting is something I do rather well, Pam. So looking forward to June!
luv Lynda x



pamgillies1 said:


> Hi Lynda.
> Don't forget a good chat is also essential for cream tea too. Pam


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Me too, my DH says I never stop chatting.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

When we visited Australia, we had tea with cream, and it was delicious! The cream we had didn't look clotted, though. Could it still have been the clotted cream?


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Was it a buttery yellow with little bits in and quite thick. If not it wasn't clotted, probably just whipped double cream which is also delicious


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

Thankyou Linda from Watford for the invite but I live in Canada. I'll visit you in my dreams. I have a husband that doesn't like to travel. Wouldn't that be a real shock to you if we all from KP showed up!!
Thankyou for being so sweet.

Donna


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I was in England in 2001 and had tea in Devon. It was so good I'll remember it the rest of my life.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

No yellow or bits of butter. Just wonderful! Wish I could have brought some home with me. Also vegimite! Loved it! I ate my stash long ago.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Mary Ruth.
Don't know where you are as you are "in hiding" but you can get vegimite anywhere these days. When I was in the US a couple of years ago I had 2 pots of vegimite confiscated at the airport (in carry on bag, classed as liquid!) I went online and found a place to order it, arrived 2 days later. You can also order clotted cream to be sent anywhere in the world, they pack it in tins. Doesn't taste as good as when it is eaten in Devon or Cornwall though.
Pam


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree with you Pam. We had Devonshire tea in Devon and Cornwall when we visited England in 1986. Didn't get to taste the beautiful clotted cream when we returned in 2007. We plan to go again but have to wait and see what happens with my parents as I can't be away for more than a week maybe two at the most. Mum is 89 this year and Dad is 90. They will be celebrating their 70th wedding anniversary in January 2013.


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

Congratulations to them! ...and may God Bless all of you... Stay with them now. This is a one-way street, you know, and thank you for taking care of them now that they need you.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations to your parents. Look after them now and travel later. Maybe you could call when you come and we could arrange a clotted cream tea.
Pam


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

By all means, stay with your parents.They need you now more than ever and you won't regret it.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Come over when you can Mavis. Cream tea will always be here. I have no parents now so I envy you your reason to stay at home.
luv Lynda


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kindness. I won't forget it but I will definitely be coming back to England for a holiday, I will send a PM to as many people as I can and arrange for a bit knitin.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

That would be great!!


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes I do love the different nationalities represented here, and the fact that we have so much in common, our knitting, family and charity work. I also love the patterns used in all the different countries, .......so many are the same. It becomes very clear to me that knitters are just a great group of ladies and men.
Happy knitting


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

chrshnsen said:


> I have a mental picture of a congressional KAL. Can you picture someone from one side helping an opposing person with a tricky stitch? It might serve to remind them that they really have more in common as human beings than their differences.


Nah. They'd be arguing and fighting over: the way to do an increase, whether the directions were correct, the Speaker would be banging the gavel instead of knitting, some fool would sponsor a bill to outlaw left cables, another would require a row of purl in EVERY project, and somebody else woould call a point of order. Congress is so dysfunctional that even knitting could NOT cure it; and that says it all!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Knit
A
Long
We all work on the same project at the same time and share difficulties and solve problems until the project is finished. Then we sharewhat we have made with everyone.


SIML said:


> Guess I need to know what a KAL is.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

nbaker said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from Ireland and really love that fact that there are so many americans on the site. I've been to America a few times but really feel I've got to know the people from this site. My conclusion is that no matter where we're from, we're all much the same, apart from our accents.
> ...


You have an accent?????{o|o}


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

chrshnsen, sooo funny!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

julietinboots said:


> It is a beautiful thing, this site of ours. May God bless us and keep our similarities, commonalities, harmony still working, peaceful and friendly. Reminds me of the old Coca-Cola add,
> My Version added to yours...
> I'd like to teach the world to sing in perfect harmony........
> 
> ...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> Hi DonnaLynne (and all KP people)
> 
> You're welcome to join me/us for a cream tea anytime you're passing. Pam and I are hoping to meet up in June for a cream tea. Clotted cream is very thick, like a soft butter - I realised I had no idea how it is produced so looked it up on Wikipedia.
> 
> ...


Thanks for telling me what "clotted cream" is. I've always wondered after reading old English novels what it was. sounds like stuff I'd like: FATTENING lol!


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

This is great!! Thank you for putting it into such elegant wording. However, Hope springs eternal, and so I continue teaching every person I can how to knit.......... Knit on, through all crises... EZ


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Not fattening if you eat it standing up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

or if no-one sees you eating it!!!



pamgillies1 said:


> Not fattening if you eat it standing up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

killashandra said:


> That's it!!! The next president has to know how to knit or we teach him/her and insist the rest of congress etc. (like NATO) learn too. OH, and Basic Training for our armed forces includes a course on knitting with mandatory needles and yarn in their packs!! They would be so busy swapping patterns they would forget to fight LOL I LOVE IT!!


 :thumbup: love it, love it, LOVE IT!


----------

